# Drawer Pull Jig



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I am currently working on a project making replacement cabinet doors and drawer fronts. As you probably know if the drawer pull holes aren't perfect you have just ruined the piece and have to start over (I don't like filling holes). Does anyone know of a way to make a simple jig for drilling these holes the same width and centered every time on different size facings. The pulls I am working with are on 3-inch centers.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

This is one I have and use all the time it's great, it's not cheap but it's works on any size door or drawer and well worth the money,you only get one shot at the door or the drawer.  
I have others ones but they just don't work well, and the handle is the 1st. thing you look at and if they are off it looks like hell.
You can also get the free video with it to show you how to use it. 
It comes with a long aircraft drill bit..so you can drill the drawer case and the front face with one drill bit.

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/item.asp?n=ezm&d=116&b=1
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/item.asp?n=vid4&d=119&b=1
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/list.asp?d=116&p=1


Bj


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Bj
I had a feeling you would be the first to respond on this one. That looks like the tool I need but for future projects. It's too late to get one for this project as we will be hanging the doors in a couple of days and it wouldn't arrive soon enough. Thanks for the quick come back.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

All that between 12:00am and 12:48am.. Do you guys sleep?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Rockler sells one that's not to bad and you could drop by and pickup one at one of the many outlets.

The one that sells for about 28.oo works ok but it's a pain to use.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...ADADBDADADADADEGKGJGHHDDADADADBDB&filter=jigs

Deluxe Drawer Pull JIG IT

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...ADADBDADADADADEGKGJGHHDDADADADBDB&filter=jigs

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

George, here is another option from Rockler. This is fully adjustable and less than half the price of Sommerfeld's jig. http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=16411 

You could also build your own from a piece of hardboard with some 1 x 2" attached to the edge as a guide. You would only need to measure once, drill the jig and it would give you the same results as the store bought jigs. Of course this costs less money and you would have to admit you built your own jig...


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Bj and Mike. I did some searching and found the ones at Rockler last night along with a few others and decided to make one as Mike suggested. It is similar to the Deluxe sold at Rockler for 28 bucks. I had a piece of T-track and some knobs laying around so I just drilled and slotted a piece of hard board and put it on the T-track. Saved a few bucks on this one  .


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI George

Necessities the mother of inventions, good job  

Bj


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

KISS method George. Atta boy!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

curiousgeorge said:


> Does anyone know of a way to make a simple jig for drilling these holes the same width and centered every time on different size *facings*. The pulls I am working with are on 3-inch centers.
> Thanks in advance.


Golly, I don't know if I'm misunderstanding this or not... But, what I do is:

1. Grab 2 scrap pieces of wood maybe 1x2's... something that can clamp easily to the drill press table.

2. Clamp one piece to control Horiz. (which is aimed front/back, moved left/right) position from the end of the pull so the drill will hit your mark horizointally.

3. Clamp the other piece to control the Vertical point (aimed left/right, moved front/back) to allow the drill to hit your mark vertically.

When done, all you have to do is slide your pieces into the corner of the clamped scraps and drill the holes... flip them around & drill the other hole.

If you think you will ever make more of them, get another piece of scrap, slide it into the same corner, drill the hole, and label it for your Pull. To use it again, place it on the drill press table, lower the drill into the hole. With the drill still in the hole, clamp the other pieces around the guide piece.
Bingo...

Now, will this work for you?

Am I missing something?

Is it the drawer faces that you want to drill? *OOoops*... yes, the Faces... I'd take the same approach as above except using some hardboard or plywood to hold the scrap pieces... clamp it to drill press table & drill'em.

I don't think I'd spend any money on such a jig... just slap one together.

That's just me... Maybe I missed the boat... again... (???)


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Joe,
Looks like your method will work fine, but I wanted something a little more portable. The one I made out of scraps (see pic above) works great for on site use. Simply mark horiz. & vert. center on the drawer face, line up the lines on template and drill out with a self centering bit.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

curiousgeorge said:


> Thanks Joe,
> Looks like your method will work fine, but I wanted something a little more portable. The one I made out of scraps (see pic above) works great for on site use. Simply mark horiz. & vert. center on the drawer face, line up the lines on template and drill out with a self centering bit.


George,

That looks like a nice jig!
... and it didn't take an obscene amount of money!   

Nice going! Junk boxes still have a place in the Shop...!!

Thanks for the pic.


----------

